# Contador con 74192 y diplay HEX



## Leinhart (Oct 22, 2007)

buenas!, si me pueden ayudar tengo unas dudas.

Mi nivel es muy principiante en estos circuitos pero necesito conocimiento básico por lo que estoy intentando progresar.

Ya hice este especie de contador con un pulsador, un 74192 y un hex display decodificado, así hecho andar el contador.

Lo que quiero hacer ahora, es como hacer que ese contador, en lugar de que avance automaticamente, lo haga manualmente con un switch asi como:
pulsas -> 1 -> pulsas -> 2 -> pulsas -> 3

Reitero que mis conocimientos son muy principiantes, asi que cualquier ayuda es muy agradecida.

Dibujo, en caso de:








			
				Apollo dijo:
			
		

> Mensaje reubicado, El ´titulo del mensaje no puede contener "Ayuda", "Principiante", "Urgente", etc... Título editado


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 22, 2007)

Si el contador avanza automaticamente es uqe esta el 555 como astable y no como monostable.
Puedes poner el 555 como monostable en vez de astable (en la parte de tutoriales esta como)
Si utilizas un pulsador directamente corres el riesgo de que los rebotes te hagan saltearte numeros. Sino puedes hacer un Schmidt Trigger con un transistor y un par de capacitores. 
En internet hay mucha información sobre ellos.
Saludos.


----------



## rodolphyllo (Dic 30, 2009)

Estoy tratando de hacer un contador de objetos, los cuales al pasar por un sensor infrarrojo me aumenten la cantidad en un display de 7 segmentos.
Me estoy basando en este circuito para hacerlo
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-74192-diplay-hex-10391/
solo que en vez de el generador de pulsos pretendo utilizar sensor infrarrojo y pasar la señal por una 74ls14 para despues meterla como pulso a la 192.
Hecho de la anterior manera no me sale puesto que no me cuenta ni ascendente ni descendente.
Quisiera por favor solicitar su ayuda para ver si me pueden orientar para ver que debo hacer para que mi circuito cuente bien cuando un objeto pasa por el sensor.
Los infrarrojos funcionan bien puesto que la señal que va del fototransistor a la 74ls14 hace que un led prenda y apague al pasar un objeto por el led infrarrojo, y ala vez mando este pulso a la pata 5 de la 192, solo que mi display de 7 segmentos no aumenta
Muchas gracias de antemano por su ayuda

YA ME SALIO!!!! solo necesitaba conectar la pata 14 a tierra para que el circuito contara ascendente y decendente 
ahora mi duda es, quiero que cada vez que el sensor detecte un objeto, active un motor por unos 3 segundos aprox, y que al terminar estos 3 segundos invierta la polaridad del motor y este gire al lado opuesto, esto esta un poco mas complicado pero espero me puedan ayuadar
GRACIAS


----------



## elreya (Dic 30, 2009)

buenas Leinhart eso es muy sensillo aca te abjuntos el circuito como creo que lo quieres cualquier cosa me avisas por aqui y si deseas que te cuente hasta un numero determinado solo tienes que hacer un pequeño arreglo de compuertas,... cualquier cosa me avisas!!


----------

